# What are the Passat B5.5 factory radio upgrade options?



## Obysk (Aug 26, 2015)

2005 VW Passat Wagon TDI (B5.5)

This is my factory radio right now:
I do not have steering wheel controls.










What I'm wondering is which VW factory radios could I upgrade to? I wouldn't mind having factory built-in Bluetooth, aux in, iPod, or navigation. I understand that some modifications may be required, but I would like mostly a plug and play upgrade if possible. Before anybody suggests it, I do not want an aftermarket radio, they stick out like a sore thumb, OEM radios match the vehicle much better.

Thanks for any and all suggestions.


----------



## Bimmerod (May 13, 2004)

No replies ???

I just picked up an 03 and an wondering the same thing.....especially since the Dice harness it's no longer being produced.

Bimmerod


----------



## CWorthington (Sep 2, 2009)

First id like to say, the trim around your heater knobs, needs to be removed. Well not so much the trim but that old greyer looking rubber on it. Under neither its perfectly black, and ive cleaned them down to bare plastic and it looks fantastic. Just my .02

But as far as the radio goes, i dont know. I had a pioneer radio that didnt look too bad, its in my jetta now ill post pictures a little bit later. Also, i have a steering wheel with functions if your are interested.

If you swap to an aftermarket double din your sound will improve 100%. But if your just looking for some sort of aux setup, you can use monster audios cassette to aux- ive done with with great success and no loss in sound quality. i think theres also a company that sells an aux model that hooks up to the 6 disk CD changer harness that is in the trunk. Youd have to do a little research on that one though.


----------

